# Kahr CW9 Good or bad?



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I've been looking at this handgun for a better ccw. It fits my hand real well and the narrow width makes it a very comfortable weapon to carry( like to carry IWB and tried it at store and was comfortable). Talked to Kahr rep and he said the CW models are the same mechanically as the much more expensive P models so should be reliable. Don't have a range that rents guns here so can't try it before buying. Has anyone had any experience with this model? How does it shoot? Is Kahrs customer service any good if problems do arise?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have one and I love it. The trigger is smooth and the only problem I have had with it in the 700 or so rounds since I got it in June, was a couple failure to fires, and those were because of some factory ammo that didn't have the primers seated all the way (hornady critical defense ammo). Other than that I have had zero problems with it. I did add the hogue handall jr slip on grip and I just ordered the night sights that trijicon and kahr just released for them. I just remembered that I did break a magazine follower and called Kahrs customer service and they sent me one out free of charge. If you are ever around Devils Lake you are welcome to shoot a box or two of ammo through it.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have one and it is a dream to carry, its so compact. There are a couple negatives, one is the long range accuracy, but that is not limited to the Kahr, its a product of the short barrell. The second is, these are not guns designed to be your everyday shooter that you will want to put 500 rounds through every week at the range, the barrels are farily light weight and the rifiling is not as pronounced as you will find in a glock or XD. But for everyday carry, and occasionally shooting, its hard to beat. I normally use the Kahr for carrying, and have a glock 19 that I use for target shooting, i will normally go to the range and put 500 rounds through my glock, and maybe 50 through the Kahr for practice.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Picked up a CW9 in end of February and finally got out to the range to put a few rounds through it. I was pretty impressed. No jams in the 100 rounds I put through it. Put 15 shots in a area covered by a softball at about 8yards ( pretty good as its not even broken in yet). Will have to adjust the back site a little as it consistently shot 1 1/2" to the left but good vertically. My only complaint is the trigger has a looooooooong pull, much different than my XD but just need to get used to it.


----------

